# How To Repeat Fsc Subject Wise? (BISE Lahore)



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

I want to improve my Fsc score by repeating Phy, Chem, Bio and Urdu, of both 1st and 2nd years.

Please tell me when are the roll no slips for annual exams going to be published? And if I repeat subject wise, when will the exams be held? And will 2nd year exam be held before 1st year? Will I have to perform practicals?

I am applying from BISE Lahore.


----------



## iqra6500 (Oct 10, 2014)

You can repeat it in two parts easily.


----------

